# Hopper hard drive % wrong ??



## Anibis256 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just upgraded to a hopper with with one joey this week. So far I like it but I noticed the hard drive % is wrong I think. I have three 1 hour hd shows recorded and it says hard drive is 13% full. I have nothing in the prime time folder and I have 3 two hour shows in the deleted show folder. This can't be right can it? My hopper is running the latest software. Any info is appreciated. I can see in the settings under external hard drive the hopper has 1089 gigs out of 1280 gigs free.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would try a factory default reset. That fixed this issue for me when I saw it on my 922.


----------



## Anibis256 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have already reset it.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine is 23% with 176 recordngs just for comparison.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Without checking the HDD by Linux PC, you'll never know real situation with files; I did post my attemt of 813 HDD quota deciphering off the drive, there you can see some hidden areas, like FVOD what could take a lot of free space.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Anibis256 said:


> I have already reset it.


Did you do a factory reset in the menus or just a power reset?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> Did you do a factory reset in the menus or just a power reset?


It wouldn't be necessary do factory reset:
- SW is not calculate %% basing on factory vs current settings
- DVR is checking and fixing file system issues (ext2fsck) each night
- you DON'T know what FVOD chunk of his drive space is taken.


----------



## Anibis256 (Dec 27, 2012)

It now says 13% used with one recording. I have about ten hours hd in the deleted shows folder. According to my math it will only hold 100 hours hd


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would tell you if the %% is correct, but you'll need to send the HDD to me .


----------



## Anibis256 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't really care that much. My old dish dvr never held but like 30 hours hd and I never used it all. I just thought it was supposed to hold like 250 hours hd but 11 hours hd takes up 13%. It's on 1063 gigs free from 1231 gigs total. I see that under external hard drive. Seems like the hard drive percentage seems to be affected by prime time anytime.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Anibis256 said:


> I don't really care that much. My old dish dvr never held but like 30 hours hd and I never used it all. I just thought it was supposed to hold like 250 hours hd but 11 hours hd takes up 13%. It's on 1063 gigs free from 1231 gigs total. I see that under external hard drive. Seems like the hard drive percentage seems to be affected by prime time anytime.


Yes. PTAT uses "your" hard drive space for the channels and evenings you select.

BTW: Mine is "37% full with 146 Recordings" ... 794 GB free.


----------



## Anibis256 (Dec 27, 2012)

When I delete something from prime time anytime y does it not add it back to the disk total immediately ?? Does it take a few days for it to calculate it back ??


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

when you delete it it's not deleted. PTAT recordings don't clear for 8 days.


----------



## Anibis256 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok thanx for the info guys.i guess when 8 days pass the prime time shows will be erased and the total added back to the receiver.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> when you delete it it's not deleted. PTAT recordings don't clear for 8 days.


There's your answer. PTAT occupies ~231GB (~19%) at most on the hard drive. PTAT recordings are not immediately removed even when deleted.


----------



## Anibis256 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks I thought when I deleted them it would erase them and add them back but it dosent till after 8 days now I know. Other that this I like my new hopper.


----------

